# Visible Rigs near Gulf Shores



## docmace (Sep 10, 2009)

O.K. I'm standing on the balcony of my condo in Gulf Shores facing the Gulf. Off to my right, I can see a cluster of rigs that appear to be relatively close to shore but still a good way off. I looked at them through my binoculars and one of them appears to be a natural gas rig but I'm not sure. Can anyone tell me what these rigs are and what the fishing is like around them? . Thanks.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im not sure exactly what sort of rigs they are. But they are surely not far out enough to have the regular sort of game you would fish for at a rig. I would expect the possibility of snapper, and maybe some grouper and AJs, i stayed out there last month and saw them also. They put on a pretty nice light show when the sun comes down. Haha.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

They run out from Mobile Bay. The big one with three platforms is known as the "Triple Sisters." It holds kings, spanish, etc and some bottomfish but the pressure on those rigs has made them pretty slow this summer. I believe that one is 12 miles off the beach.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *docmace (9/10/2009)* I looked at them through my binoculars and one of them appears to be a natural gas rig
> 
> 
> > How do you tell the difference between a natural gas rig and an oil rig?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of those close in rigs are natural gas production platforms and are not actively drilling. There is decent fishing around them especially for big mangrove snapper.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

mangroves, redfish, flounder, spanish, kings, aj's, and snapper. we usually only stop at those to catch hardtails though. and as previously stated, they usually get a lot of pressure during the summer, but i have heard good reports in the winter time because the fishing pressure thins out.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

these rigs will hold blue fish, hardtails, spanish, spadefish,and kings. during the winter months you can catch redfish and snapper but they are so pressured during snapper season its tough to catch them. i dove them a few weeks ago and saw some illegal groupers and tail pincher snapper. nothing really there. i am sure though you can catch some kings trolling or drifting around them and catch some spanish and blues with artificials or live bait. its only 70 ft at the deepest and i have never seen or caught an aj on it.


----------

